# painting weathered treated lumber



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations! It lasted longer than I thought it would have. Latex Kilz is plain evil to begin with. Olympic isn't much better. I personally wouldn't recommend a paint at all. If you want to fix it now you want to strip as much as you can. It sounds like you've prepped it pretty well. A good cleaner added to the pressure wash such as Wolman DeckBrite wouldn't hurt. Sanding wouldn't hurt either. Sikkens recommends a sanding with 80 grit paper. Once it's fully prepped I'd recommend you go with two coats of a quality solid stain, preferably oil based. Sikken Rubbol DEK is a good choice. Two coats of stain, which is self priming so no need to worry about multiple products.


----------



## dochorn (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree...STAIN STAIN STAIN all the way!! Paint doesn't belong on a horizontal wood surface outside it NEVER lasts! The porch and floor enamels are ok for concrete, but you get moisture in through the back of the wood and it will ALWAYS cause peeling. Go for the stain, a little more prep to do by the sound of it to get all the paint off, but it will be worth it. If the wood looks discoloured from the paint even when the paint layer is all off, use a semi-transparent (some call it solid) stain it will hide a multitude of sins that the transparent ones won't.


----------



## dochorn (Apr 30, 2008)

oh, also never apply in the direct sun, it will cause it to dry at an improper rate and cause issues with bonding/curing. If it's too humid out it also won't cure, so try to do it on a day that is no more than about 20/25 outside and before the sun gets on it.


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

dochorn said:


> oh, also never apply in the direct sun, it will cause it to dry at an improper rate and cause issues with bonding/curing. If it's too humid out it also won't cure, so try to do it on a day that is no more than about 20/25 outside and before the sun gets on it.


20/25 what? percent humidity?? look where I live, the humidity wont be that low again until January! As far as the sun, the deck is now covered so direct sunlight is only on the very edge and then only for about an hour before it gets behind the trees.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm assuming that's 20/25 degrees (C...not F)

And that certainly was some horrible advice you got from the hardware store man
There are very few product types and procedures, or specific products more poorly suited to your deck than the ones he suggested
I am also surprised it lasted this long

The advice to switch to a stain is what I would recommend also
Prep as well as you possibly can...scrape and sand any/all loose paint
The Sikkens Rubol DEK would be a great choice (my first choice) for this problem deck

Normally I would also recommend some others like Ben Moore or Cabots, but to be on the safe side I'd suggest the Sikkens if at all possible
(unless you do a complete strip)
This is not an ideal situation, and the Sikkens product is very, very, good


----------



## dochorn (Apr 30, 2008)

*lol*

Yes degrees C, sorry, I forget you don't work in the same units as we do. I certainly did not expect you to wait until Janurary! If the whole world worked in the same measurements we'd be far better off!! Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Eva (Oct 16, 2008)

*deck problems*

I'm dealing with a similar problem on an exposed handycap ramp where perhaps half the deck boards I replaced where snow lay and rot them . My problem is the old deck area was traditional red stain and I would like to go with an earth tone of a green which doesn't work of the areas of residual red I would guess. Even if I changed all the top deck board the sides are red so 2 tone is going to look idiotic. Any suggestions for covering the areas of red and getting a somewhat even tone with new PT and the old PT wood. Am I stuck doing red for this customer, normally I don't do staining or painting but I'm recruited for the whole job.

I had thought maybe oil base enamel but from reading about PT wood I'm getting discouraged with using paint at all and the stains ...well over the red to get a green isn't looking good either. The ramp is like 100 feet long and the customer can't afford a full replacement.

Eva


----------

